# Coloring Lures



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I want to make some Rat-L-Traps and other lures dark purple or black for fishing at night. What would be the best way to do this... is there a special spray paint? Thanks!


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

The lures that look the best are the ones that are ether spray painted or air gunned and then coated in epoxy, takes some practice but there are lure making sites like 

www.tackleunderground.com

that can show you how to do it.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Forget the paint...*

I use a black magic marker. It kind of leaves a neat sheen on the plugs. I use it to color all my night time plugs for IRI stripers...

Sandcrab


----------

